# 75th Ranger RGT - The Razor's Edge



## HAMMER11 (Apr 30, 2014)

Video Deleted


----------



## Lefty375 (Apr 30, 2014)

I think that's mostly Ranger School. We don't shave our heads anymore at RASP. It's either like a low fade or bald.


----------



## HAMMER11 (Apr 30, 2014)

lucky l3fty said:


> I think that's mostly Ranger School. We don't shave our heads anymore at RASP. It's either like a low fade or bald.




F'in funny to me, as the guy that took the photos was using my camera: during RASP.


----------



## goon175 (May 1, 2014)

Yeah, a lot of that is Ranger School.


----------



## Brian1/75 (May 6, 2014)

lucky l3fty said:


> I think that's mostly Ranger School. We don't shave our heads anymore at RASP. It's either like a low fade or bald.


Interesting. Do you still have to get them weekly?


----------



## Lefty375 (May 6, 2014)

Brian1/75 said:


> Interesting. Do you still have to get them weekly?



Yes, you are supposed too.


----------

